# Valentine Game: Help Cupid!



## REO (Feb 10, 2016)

*Welcome everyone to the official thread of our LB bi-monthly contest!
Are we ready to have some FUN???
For February, For Valentines day shoot that special heart and you will win a prize!*

*Poor Cupid has been working over time! His job isn't yet finished and he has 100 more hearts he needs to shoot with Love arrows! Alas! His quiver is empty, he's out of arrows and he needs your help!
There are 100 hearts! ONE of those 100 hearts have a prize attached! Shoot the right one and you win a prize! Now, everyone grab a love arrow and help Cupid!*











*The generous sponsor for this months "GRAND PRIZE"winner is:*
Lil Beginnings will send the winner a special Valentine gift!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*CLICK THIS LINK to view our contest information and a list of our generous sponsors for 2015! *
*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, please be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!
If you'd like to donate a prize, please email me!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*
ONE number has been PRESELECTED before the game started. THAT NUMBER DOES NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!
The SAME preselected number stays the same until the game is over! That number is somewhere from 1 to 100.

SO! All you have to do Each day is Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100. ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL THE PRIZE HAS BEEN WON.
PLEASE one guess a day per HOUSEHOLD. A day is midnight to midnight CST.
NOTE: IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.
If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL! So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!

If you win, be sure to thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous sponsors!
When the preselected number has been guessed - this thread will be CLOSED.

*READ THIS!!!!!!!!*
The winner is to email their name and mailing address to me (Robin). [email protected] 

The winner will be posted here: *Debbie Roberts*

Many, many thanks to the sponsors who donate our nice prizes!!!
Have a blessed day! Robin, Debby & the LB Team

*Let the FUN begin!



*

To see our sponsors who donate items for the GRAND PRIZE WINNERS click here to go to the monthly contests page.
READ THIS TOO!!
Anyone wanting to help us keep the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Debby! We'd appreciate it! -Robin


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 10, 2016)

Let me be the first to fling Cupid's arrow - #43

Happy Valentine's Day everyone & good luck


----------



## NewToMini's (Feb 10, 2016)

27


----------



## bullockcorner (Feb 10, 2016)

Let's try.....

85


----------



## Renee (Feb 10, 2016)

number 17 for me


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 10, 2016)

Oh dear Cupid, it's you I see

number 32 for me!

When your arrows, you do fling

I hope my rump won't feel their sting!

I say this with a heart most true

I found true love WITHOUT YOU!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 10, 2016)

36 please and Great artwork Robin


----------



## atotton (Feb 10, 2016)

8


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 10, 2016)

14


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 10, 2016)

72 please.


----------



## Renee (Feb 11, 2016)

number 77 for me


----------



## amysue (Feb 11, 2016)

9 please


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 11, 2016)

#46 please


----------



## REO (Feb 11, 2016)

not yet!


----------



## NewToMini's (Feb 11, 2016)

76


----------



## bullockcorner (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't think it will be under the 1st heart, but let's get that one out of the way, so....1


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 11, 2016)

*31*


----------



## REO (Feb 11, 2016)

not yet!


----------



## sundancer (Feb 11, 2016)

23???? Hopefully Cupid's aim was on target!! LOL

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Feb 11, 2016)

Number 4 for me today please


----------



## atotton (Feb 11, 2016)

95


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 11, 2016)

51


----------



## madmax (Feb 11, 2016)

88


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Feb 11, 2016)

99


----------



## REO (Feb 11, 2016)

not yet!

Hello Debbie Roberts! Welcome!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Feb 11, 2016)

22


----------



## chandab (Feb 11, 2016)

37


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 11, 2016)

40 please


----------



## amysue (Feb 12, 2016)

57 please


----------



## Renee (Feb 12, 2016)

number 15 for me


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Feb 12, 2016)

Maybe 55 today!


----------



## bullockcorner (Feb 12, 2016)

Number......  11


----------



## NewToMini's (Feb 12, 2016)

48


----------



## sundancer (Feb 12, 2016)

Lucky 13!!!

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## REO (Feb 12, 2016)

Not yet!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 12, 2016)

60


----------



## madmax (Feb 12, 2016)

2


----------



## atotton (Feb 12, 2016)

3


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 12, 2016)

73


----------



## REO (Feb 12, 2016)

not yet!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Feb 12, 2016)

I challenged him,

He shot..too late!

I'd snagged the number 68!

I'll dance around, try not to cry

If Robin says "tough luck, good try."

So Cupid dear, a sweet do be,

And give that winning heart to me.


----------



## Renee (Feb 13, 2016)

number 58 for me


----------



## madmax (Feb 13, 2016)

39


----------



## NewToMini's (Feb 13, 2016)

63


----------



## amysue (Feb 13, 2016)

79 please


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 13, 2016)

66 today


----------



## REO (Feb 13, 2016)

Not yet!


----------



## atotton (Feb 13, 2016)

5


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 13, 2016)

41


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 13, 2016)

99


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Feb 13, 2016)

47 Today please!


----------



## Renee (Feb 14, 2016)

number 12 for me


----------



## BeeBopMini (Feb 14, 2016)

86


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 14, 2016)

* ​97 please *


----------



## NewToMini's (Feb 14, 2016)

10


----------



## amysue (Feb 14, 2016)

82 please


----------



## atotton (Feb 14, 2016)

7


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Feb 14, 2016)

18


----------



## madmax (Feb 14, 2016)

44


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Feb 14, 2016)

67 Maybe?


----------



## Erickson Miniature Horses (Feb 14, 2016)

33


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2016)

Debbie Roberts found it! Email me your info! [email protected]


----------



## REO (Feb 14, 2016)

GAME OVER! Thanks for playing!

If anyone wants to donate a prize to our game here, email us






Come back in April for another game!


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Feb 14, 2016)

Awww, how exciting! Thank You L'il Beginnings. I was shocked to see my name. Have following this site for many years like so many others. As I'm not the greatest on the computer never thought I would make it to this point. Love reading and learning from so many post. I now have 2 miniature horses. A gelding and stallion palomino's. Daddy and his Son. I had a mare, and lost her and her baby this last Aug. and still miss her so much. I can relate to so many of you that have also lost.

Anyways, I love this site, first time playing one of your games, and was very excited to see my name......Maybe beginner's Luck!

Thank You!


----------



## REO (Feb 17, 2016)

YAY!


----------



## Debby - LB (Feb 18, 2016)

I just saw your nice post so forgive us for not responding. Thank you so much for your kind words Debbie!! and Welcome to the forum!

I am so very sorry about your Mare and foal, that is heartbreaking. I hope you will feel comfortable joining in here on the boards, it is always nice to post and share with a community who understands what you are going through. There are many long time breeders and show exhibitors here who have a wealth of knowledge to share so have fun learning plus sharing your own experiences about these little horses we all love so much.

Thank you for playing the game and a Big CONGRATULATIONS to you for winning this Valentines Day. I hope you enjoy your gift that's on the way.

.


----------



## Debbie Roberts (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank You Debby, Yes, I have watch and learned so much on Lil Beginning through many years. So much knowledge here and other's that share the joy of there Miniature Horses. As not the greatest with the computer, it took many years to try and see if I could post. Sometimes I do surprise myself! Thank You again for all you do for so many.


----------

